# serrasalmus rhombeus..yellow.



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

ok..i ordered a high back rhom. peru//.people say its the same as a black pirahna..now im ordering the seralsalmus rhombeus..yellow...is this a difference?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Not sure, but it can be a xingu rhom when they have some yellow ?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Chouin said:


> Not sure, but it can be a xingu rhom when they have some yellow ?


 probably a xingu.
dixon


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Chouin said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure, but it can be a xingu rhom when they have some yellow ?
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

they come from a different river or locality. This makes their attributes, color, etc a little different. Good luck with your fish!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

good point xenon...xingus are the ones that have that gold/yellow look to them but im sure that there are rhoms in other river systems that have yellow as well...the reason they're called a yellow rhom as opposed to calling all yellowish rhoms a xingu is because xingus are caught in the xingu river.
am I off here or pretty close?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe a Xingu, still Serrasalmus Rhombeus...














!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

it is just a rhom variant i have one and they are kick ass fish!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

They used to call rhoms "blacks, ******, whites" now they are listed as rhoms.


----------

